# Sore breasts but only the sides??



## Rhea

Ok...Well I think I may be over analysing every single possibility of a pregnancy symptom, but I can't help myself haha!

So anyway, over the last few days I've been getting pain in my breasts however its only on the sides, nearest to my armpits but definitely in my breasts. I did contemplate that it may be muscle aches but I have in no way done any form of physcial activity that could cause this. And it's only really tender when I touch them. 

Anyone else experience this or am I just going crazy? :wacko:

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## jollypop7

I'm having that too! Would love to know the answer! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jenren

Ive got sore breasts as well - mine is round the sides and centre xx


----------



## hopeful:)

I have had this for days and got my BFP on friday xxx GL girls xx


----------



## Rhea

hopeful:) said:


> I have had this for days and got my BFP on friday xxx GL girls xx

Congratulations! :D

Was it really tender though? Cos whenever I hear about pregnant women getting sore breasts, it always seems very painful.

Mine however only hurt when touched or I'm laying on them.


----------



## hopeful:)

No mine are just sore if I apply pressure ... so it sounds good. other then this I have no symptoms xx


----------



## Rhea

hopeful:) said:


> No mine are just sore if I apply pressure ... so it sounds good. other then this I have no symptoms xx

Thanks so much! :)


----------



## kelly86

my breasts are sore too but its the nipple and round that area thats sore and hurts more if i touch them could this be a sign of preg as i was supposed to have af today and still hasnt arrived but tested and said BFN


----------



## Rhea

Yeah this could definitely be a sign. I think if your af hasnt arrived in a couple days then you should test again, because maybe the hormone just isn't strong enough to show up in a test yet.

Good luck!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I get this every month for the two weeks between ov and af. It starts odd just at the sides, but by the time af is due I can't go in stairs without olding em still and if I move intue night the pain wakes me up!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Rhea, I have had the same thing....sometimes, mostly in the armpit area :shrug:. My nipples are however not sore though...... How many dpo are you?

Hey cyclebuddy Jollypop! We seem to be the same dpo. How are you holding up?


----------



## schnoodle

that all sounds good hun i had the same at 1dpo but nothing now... boo..... good luck though def sounds a pos sign x


----------



## Rhea

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi Rhea, I have had the same thing....sometimes, mostly in the armpit area :shrug:. My nipples are however not sore though...... How many dpo are you?
> 
> Hey cyclebuddy Jollypop! We seem to be the same dpo. How are you holding up?


Ive only just started TTC this month so I'm only just learning about all this ovulation stuff...(there was me thinking you could get pregnant at any time haha!) but my AF usually comes around the 19th-21st. If the witch does get me this month, I'll definitely start charting.

However, hopefully this is a good sign for the both of us! :D


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I hope so Rhea!! FX!!!!!!


----------



## schnoodle

good luck x


----------



## camerashy

:( me too get tender breasts at the side ......then af arrives...........but every1 is diff. gl x


----------



## schnoodle

i think thats the frustrating thing isnt it, were all so different x


----------



## jollypop7

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi Rhea, I have had the same thing....sometimes, mostly in the armpit area :shrug:. My nipples are however not sore though...... How many dpo are you?
> 
> Hey cyclebuddy Jollypop! We seem to be the same dpo. How are you holding up?

Hey hey! I'm doing good, just playing that waiting game, you know? When are you testing? You should come join my thread, it's called Anyone Testing Around May 21st or something like that. LOL


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I usually get that too right before AF comes... but everyone is different... Go to Countdown to Pregnancy, that is an amazing site... I hope everyone gets there BFP soon :) Good luck all.... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hey Jolly....joined your thread already :friends:. Like I posted, AF is due on the 22nd, but I shall not test till the 27th (I don't want to put myself in a bad mood for my birthday on the 26th :wine:)


----------



## schnoodle

goodluck girls x


----------



## laurenjoy

Im having the same problem, my breasts are sore on the outer sides and behind the nipple. They hurt the worst when people hug me, they feel really bruised and they also have been more firm and feel a bit heavier lately.


----------

